# Fwc



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

I'm on the water a lot and have a good deal of interaction with FWC officers and I've noticed a real change in attitude with many of them in the last few years. I don't know if it's training, a lack of raising and common sense in some of the younger officers or the fact that most are from big south Florida cities with no ties to local communities, but in my area at least, things have certainly changed. I used to know every officer in the county, most lived their whole lives here and had a handle on who the local outlaws and good guys were. Now it seems they move in, stay a year, make everybody mad and move on. 
I always try and treat law enforcement with great respect and expect the same from them, along with the aforementioned dose of common sense and a little knowledge of the water but it seems strangely lacking in some of the younger guys. Anyone else notice it in their locales?
And no, I haven't been cited for anything in my life except for a nav light out when I was 16 and that was.... a couple of years ago, or so.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I think it all boils down to the younger generation reaching “adulthood”, people aren’t the same as they used to be.


----------



## Capt. Zach Baker (Oct 3, 2016)

I honestly think it varies from officer to officer. I’ve had a lot of genuine, respectful officers stop me and an equal amount of guys who like to use their authority to try and boss you around.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I actually took the test after college too become an officer and scored high in the standings in Alabama. Then the economy tanked and the state had a hiring freeze and I ended up moved back here and looked into the FWC. I filled out everything and had a Capt call me one day about sending me too the school in south Florida. I mentioned I wanted to work in this area and he said theres no way! I said Ive been on the water up here all my life and know all the sandbars and the woods in the surrounding area. He said I would have too go and stay in South Florida for many years in case I had any unsavory ties too the local area. So that being said all the officers are from parts elsewhere and just don't know much about the local area or people. Being I commercial fish I stay up on all the laws and love proving them wrong but, I never really have a problem with them


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

A young Officer will begin their career doing everything the way they were trained, "by the book".

But as they gain experience and mature, they will most often recognize what rules are the most important, the most critical to safety and the most beneficial to their overall effort. 

These become the seasoned Officers who use discretion in carrying out their duties. 

(sometimes a "warning" rather than a fine can accomplish the same goal in educating or changing the habits of the violator.)

So,..... always look for grey hair !!


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Back in the day, P'cola was a much less populated town, like a lot of places. That makes a big difference, unfortunately. Some people call that progress, others.....not so much. Sign me up for the "not so much" camp. Having said that, all the CG and FWC I have encountered have been professional, polite, and friendly. I submit that the way you respond to them has a lot to do with how they respond back....just sayin'.


----------



## nelebell (Mar 15, 2012)

The marine patrol had a couple of scandals in the 70s and 80s, 4 officers and a Lt. over a period of time were fired or quit. All had been here for years.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Never had a problem with any Leo either on land or sea. I know some are out there obviously but in all my experiences they have behaved professionally on their part.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Flounderpounder said:


> I submit that the way you respond to them has a lot to do with how they respond back....just sayin'.


For the most part that's true, especially the "seasoned" ones, it's just that I don't see many of those salty guys anymore. About the oldest one around here I coached in Little League and put him on his first tarpon when he was still a kid. He's a lifelong resident and a great guy with a good head on his shoulders, other than that, nowadays they come and go like the wind.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I've always been treated very well when being checked. Respect both ways. Their doing their jobs, so I can enjoy mine...


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Realtor said:


> I've always been treated very well when being checked. Respect both ways. Their doing their jobs, so I can enjoy mine...


This. It's their job. They are not harassing you they are just doing their job. Think about it next time you are stopped/checked/ or whatever. They will be more relaxed as well as you.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I've had em greet me super nice before... and I've had them greet me with their Sig Sauer aimed at my dome... they are doing their job and not trying to make friends. Most all of them are very nice in my opinion (even the one who had his pistol pointed at my face)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I have never had a issue in all of my years on the water. One thing I will say in my early teens to my late teens when i had a boat full of my friends on the boat we were getting stopped every time we passed fwc. One day got stopped 3 times. But never had a issue with them ever. we always had our stuff ready to show them and treated them with respect and were sent on our way.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Realtor said:


> I've always been treated very well when being checked. Respect both ways. Their doing their jobs, so I can enjoy mine...





John B. said:


> I've had em greet me super nice before... and I've had them greet me with their Sig Sauer aimed at my dome... they are doing their job and not trying to make friends. Most all of them are very nice in my opinion (even the one who had his pistol pointed at my face)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Maybe your face was the problem?😂


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

2RC's II said:


> Maybe your face was the problem?


I'd bet more it was the rifle in the front seat about an hour after dark 🤣🤣🤦*♂

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

John B. said:


> I'd bet more it was the rifle in the front seat about an hour after dark 🤣🤣🤦*♂
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Bahaha! Love me some John B humor!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I feel for the officers during hunting season, everybody they approach has a gun. There are some real tools out and about. Or when riding the rivers at night. The gator poachers don't wanna be caught. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Don't know what calls people to that kind of service especially in these times.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Cathemall, I know where you're coming from...seen a few young ones here lately that seemed a little green about things. Had a young one that started to pick through a bunch of lionfish with his hands and I was like "knock yourself out", finally gave up after a few but they've all been great to deal with. Our population is 20 million plus and we need these guys more than ever. Like realtor said in one post if it's that complicated then fwc shouldn't have to figure it out or something to that effect so they have to deal with figuring out all these crazy laws. They're short staffed and got a lot on their plate these days. I fully support them and think they need to be paid waaay more instead of taking a solemn vow to defend Florida.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

k-p said:


> Cathemall, I know where you're coming from...seen a few young ones here lately that seemed a little green about things. Had a young one that started to pick through a bunch of lionfish with his hands and I was like "knock yourself out", finally gave up after a few but they've all been great to deal with. Our population is 20 million plus and we need these guys more than ever. Like realtor said in one post if it's that complicated then fwc shouldn't have to figure it out or something to that effect so they have to deal with figuring out all these crazy laws. They're short staffed and got a lot on their plate these days. I fully support them and think they need to be paid waaay more instead of taking a solemn vow to defend Florida.


Let's not get completely carried away. They chose this line of work. Still wonder why but people are 1. Called to it or 2. Who knows. There are multiple careers way more important IMHO.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

As I said, I have great respect for all who are there to serve, but in my old age I seem to have less tolerance for those with an attitude.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Over the last 20 some odd years I have had many encounters with multiple agencies. State guys in different states hunting and fishing; coast guard offshore; federal wardens. I only have two complaints. A federal warden on a duck hunt in Mississippi on a power trip. And 20 years ago at a boat ramp in Mississippi. When at 2 am after getting the boat on the trailer and pulling it out of the water mutliple unmarked black SUVs came out of nowhere and blocked us in. Long story short we were not the drug smugglers they had gotten the intel on. But they sure as shit treated us as such for a long time. And left parts of the truck and parts of the boat in the parking lot. Ripping parts of the boat off and leave them laying. Found a bottle of whiskey. Gave us all breathalizers. Found some 30/06 shells in my truck and put me under arrest for them. Eventually they found nothing and without a word all got in their unmarked black SUVs and left. After doing a damn hell of a job ripping pieces of boat apart looking for something. It took us 2 hours to get everything back in the boat and truck that they had ransacked. Never an explanation or an apology, even afyer calling multiple numbers/agencies the next day. I was younger and probably dumber then, but if it happened again now at my age I would be a lot more upset and definitely try harder to get reimbursed for the damages.


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Now that is some kinda bullshit.... overstepped their bounds and then some

Pisses me off


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

In my experience, and I have only had one, if guys with DEA on their jackets come up on you with guns drawn, you are probably screwed. Whether you have done anything or not you will not come out ahead. I am probably better off that I was 20 something then and scared shitless and did not know what to do. Now days I would have either 1) made a big damn deal of it at the time and gotten shot, or 2) spent $10k on a lawyer afterwards and just been out the money on the lawyer with nothing to show for it. I am wise enough now to at least realize that if they are from the federal government, they are not here to help.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

nelebell said:


> The marine patrol had a couple of scandals in the 70s and 80s, 4 officers and a Lt. over a period of time were fired or quit. All had been here for years.



I remember that.




stevenattsu said:


> I actually took the test after college too become an officer and scored high in the standings in Alabama. Then the economy tanked and the state had a hiring freeze and I ended up moved back here and looked into the FWC. I filled out everything and had a Capt call me one day about sending me too the school in south Florida. I mentioned I wanted to work in this area and he said theres no way! I said Ive been on the water up here all my life and know all the sandbars and the woods in the surrounding area. He said I would have too go and stay in South Florida for many years in case I had any unsavory ties too the local area. So that being said all the officers are from parts elsewhere and just don't know much about the local area or people. Being I commercial fish I stay up on all the laws and love proving them wrong but, I never really have a problem with them



I can see you doing that.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

SnapperSlapper said:


> Over the last 20 some odd years I have had many encounters with multiple agencies. State guys in different states hunting and fishing; coast guard offshore; federal wardens. I only have two complaints. A federal warden on a duck hunt in Mississippi on a power trip. And 20 years ago at a boat ramp in Mississippi. When at 2 am after getting the boat on the trailer and pulling it out of the water mutliple unmarked black SUVs came out of nowhere and blocked us in. Long story short we were not the drug smugglers they had gotten the intel on. But they sure as shit treated us as such for a long time. And left parts of the truck and parts of the boat in the parking lot. Ripping parts of the boat off and leave them laying. Found a bottle of whiskey. Gave us all breathalizers. Found some 30/06 shells in my truck and put me under arrest for them. Eventually they found nothing and without a word all got in their unmarked black SUVs and left. After doing a damn hell of a job ripping pieces of boat apart looking for something. It took us 2 hours to get everything back in the boat and truck that they had ransacked. Never an explanation or an apology, even afyer calling multiple numbers/agencies the next day. I was younger and probably dumber then, but if it happened again now at my age I would be a lot more upset and definitely try harder to get reimbursed for the damages.



I agree. Been there. There is nothing like have your world lit up with lights that blinds you and the sound of pump shot guns being loaded.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

DMC said:


> I agree. Been there. There is nothing like have your world lit up with lights that blinds you and the sound of pump shot guns being loaded.


They use the deadly Assault Rifle-15 now and it doesn't even have to be pumped. It's just always loaded and ready to spray automatic bullets that kill with one shot. If everyone had pump shotguns like those, then you would have a chance to run away and not die. Pump shotguns are safe.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

First of all everyone knows that a AR15 is faster and shoots farther.

I have no reason to run from any law. I have also never known anyone to out run a shotgun from 20 to 30 ft. away.

I have owned guns for 50 plus years and they have never hurt anyone. It only happens when a fool gets ahold of one.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

DMC said:


> First of all everyone knows that a AR15 is faster and shoots farther.
> 
> I have no reason to run from any law. I have also never known anyone to out run a shotgun from 20 to 30 ft. away.
> 
> I have owned guns for 50 plus years and they have never hurt anyone. It only happens when a fool gets ahold of one.



lol, put new batteries in your sarcasm meter.


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

stevenattsu said:


> I actually took the test after college too become an officer and scored high in the standings in Alabama. Then the economy tanked and the state had a hiring freeze and I ended up moved back here and looked into the FWC. I filled out everything and had a Capt call me one day about sending me too the school in south Florida. I mentioned I wanted to work in this area and he said theres no way! I said Ive been on the water up here all my life and know all the sandbars and the woods in the surrounding area. He said I would have too go and stay in South Florida for many years in case I had any unsavory ties too the local area. So that being said all the officers are from parts elsewhere and just don't know much about the local area or people. Being I commercial fish I stay up on all the laws and love proving them wrong but, I never really have a problem with them


 I know one from around here so that theory has holes in it. but maybe he's the only exception. sorry you didn't get in. probably a pretty cool job if it wasn't for all the idiots. actually I know two officers from around here.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

FleaBag said:


> I know one from around here so that theory has holes in it. but maybe he's the only exception. sorry you didn't get in. probably a pretty cool job if it wasn't for all the idiots. actually I know two officers from around here.


From what I was told pretty much all new hires end up in south Florida. You have to reside in the county you work in, or possibly the adjacent county (can't remember) the only way you can get this area is if a position opens up. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

John B. said:


> From what I was told pretty much all new hires end up in south Florida. You have to reside in the county you work in, or possibly the adjacent county (can't remember) the only way you can get this area is if a position opens up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I was told the same thing (buddy of mine when threw the course to be fwc and backed out because of that)


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

John B. said:


> From what I was told pretty much all new hires end up in south Florida. You have to reside in the county you work in, or possibly the adjacent county (can't remember) the only way you can get this area is if a position opens up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




I thought there was a push to move Officers outside of their home towns .. I think there were issues with enforcement officers being friends or relatives of local commercial fishermen - turning a blind eye to enforcing the law on locals , but coming down on out of towners - especially in the big bend area of FL - 


I could be remembering BS - I do remember talk of local judges going easy on local commercial guys that got busted after the gill net ban


----------



## I gotta fly (fish) (Feb 21, 2011)

Any public servant who is disrespectful or discourteous should be reported. In the Pensacola area, I have not had a negative experience with them. As a former police officer, I think that any profession has those with personal problems and negative attitudes.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Dont know about now,but it used to be come out top of your class you had your pick.Send me to the Keys with a Truck,a boat,and a credit card.Hang on tight cause we got to ride.


----------



## I gotta fly (fish) (Feb 21, 2011)

*What FWC (Fl. Wildlife Comm.) Does*

If you want to see the job these guys do, go to Florida Wildlife Commission website. Sign up for their newsletter. You will be amazed and thankful for their efforts, and also see what they deal with daily. :thumbsup:


----------



## Yellow Boat (Jan 1, 2010)

5 Year’s ago got stopped by FWC young new officer, he checked my paper work and life jackets. Then he ask to see my horn whistle and bell, I ask him what did I look like a one man band. He wrote me up for not complying with orders. I went courthouse and ask for the officer to be present on my court date. Judge ask officer did he ask me for my horn whistle and belll officer said yes,but he meant to say horn or whistle or bell. Judge told officer to watch what he says closer. And dismissed my ticket and officer apologized to me.


----------

